# new guy from Sweden



## Asphyx (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Joined this forum cause of the info that can be found here, and our swedish forums dont give so much in my opinion. Due to several things.
Im 28, 218lbs more or less(im used to metric system) I weigh 98kilos, im 6foot 2inch and have been in the gym off and on for approx. 7 years.

I just came back to the gym after a 2yr off period, (with off i mean not been in the gym). My closest goal is to come back to my 2009 stats wich was,

150kg squat, 160kg deadlift, 110kg bench press (ive always been pretty weak in b. press). Along with a (for me) ripped body. No idea of BF % at the time but a good guess is about 10%. My bf % now, im guessing to 20-21%.
But most important for me now, is to get my strength back. Ill deal with the bf % in spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And those stats would be faily easy to get to.

Ill be back with my meal plan..

/ Asphyx


----------



## Arnold (Nov 17, 2012)

Asphyx, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 18, 2012)

*Welcome to IMF.*
*I hope you find your membership at IMF both educational and enjoyable.
The following is useful advice; please accept it as such without taking offense.*




Please, Use your head.

Start with reading the rules, not steroid cycles.

Next you're gonna wanna know how to send a PM...read the rules.

Read the stickys.

Contribute meaningful, useful information to IMF.

Introduce yourself in the new members section.

Don't post inappropriate questions and sensitive information in open forum.

*Did I mention, READ THE RULES!*

*Be sure to support the board sponsors.*

Try: Orbit Nutrition

And: IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones

*Elite Membership unlocks access to valuable ebooks and a wealth of information in the Elite Members section...CHECK IT OUT.*


----------



## charley (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello..........


----------



## brazey (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome to the Board...


----------



## Asphyx (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks guys.. Been thinking alot about my previous bf and saw some pictures of other people so my guess is it was closer to 8 than 10%... hehe for what its worth now.. Im really into peptides just about to check em out, so ill be posting some questions in the right thread.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome bro. What's the law on gears in Sweden?


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Asphyx (Nov 20, 2012)

AAS is prohibited, but as long as you dont sell it in a larger quantity and get caught, its allright. Alot of people doing it. With peptides its almost the same, but the police here is not very used to come across them so I doubt they know what it is. But we have trouble to find quality hgh and peptides. Most is chinese from what I know.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a suspicion that the peptides sold in the US that are supposedly "made in the USA" probably use China powder to start.
Most HGH you find is going to originate in China and you're lucky if it's not drywall dust.
There are some reviews of legit HGH on IMF.

Check out the board sponsors...lots of reviews and info to be had on IMF.

My attorney lives in Sweden...you're getting ready for some snow...


----------



## colochine (Nov 20, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> I have a suspicion that the peptides sold in the US that are supposedly "made in the USA" probably use China powder to start.
> Most HGH you find is going to originate in China and you're lucky if it's not drywall dust.
> There are some reviews of legit HGH on IMF.
> 
> ...



Labpe makes his own in the USA. Only person I know. Everyone else gets theirs from the same place in china or Canada.


----------



## CrazyTod (Nov 20, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> I have a suspicion that the peptides sold in the US that are supposedly "made in the USA" probably use China powder to start.
> Most HGH you find is going to originate in China and you're lucky if it's not drywall dust.
> There are some reviews of legit HGH on IMF.
> 
> ...



yeah alot of places seem to say "USA MADE" I say prove it!  
I also think most are china made then its easy to say "usa made" just to boost sales atleats some prices I see so low... I call bullshit.

I have hard time to believe who to use.   I only used mt2 last year from cem (how i found this site recently because in google i put "cem peptides" and found this forum and another I joined that i didnt know about (im still new to forums and how this works but I have already learned soo much and see half my friends are dumbass's now HAHAH). 
LOVE THIS FORUM!.  not sure who I will use now though, there are so many. Still doing research.

To swiss: but HGH market is messed up here in usa also man, not just for you. It seems EVERYWHERE is hard to get good HGH and a DECENT price.


----------



## CrazyTod (Nov 20, 2012)

ohh and WELCOME BUDDY!  I F-ing love this place and its only been like a week!

MAN i love how the net lets all of us around the world be like we are all in same room, so SOO cool!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 20, 2012)

CrazyTod said:


> not sure who I will use now though, there are so many. Still doing research.



Research is the key. So many noobs jump right in with dumbass "source or scammer" questions without reading rules or reading anything for that matter. Then they wonder why they get negged, posts get removed or they get banned altogether...
Lots of info on IMF right at your fingertips...


----------



## slyonepunch (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey, Welcome to you Viking power boy, how much strength you?ve lost when you claim that you want to be back to previous stats?
Also, look for training advices and let us know/post what your training looks like.


----------



## Asphyx (Nov 21, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> I have a suspicion that the peptides sold in the US that are supposedly "made in the USA" probably use China powder to start.
> Most HGH you find is going to originate in China and you're lucky if it's not drywall dust.
> There are some reviews of legit HGH on IMF.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the forum has already given me some threads to pull about quality(?)peps we?ll see... great website/forum!!
Yessir, winter is here, and to stay too. No snow yet but anyday now.. 


CrazyTod said:


> ohh and WELCOME BUDDY!  I F-ing love this place and its only been like a week!
> 
> MAN i love how the net lets all of us around the world be like we are all in same room, so SOO cool!


thanks man ill be hanging here for a while now I think haha.. I get your point and it is true!



slyonepunch said:


> Hey, Welcome to you Viking power boy, how much strength you?ve lost when you claim that you want to be back to previous stats?
> Also, look for training advices and let us know/post what your training looks like.


Thanks! Well Ive lost alot in my opinion, but considering that since -09 the "gyms" Ive had access to had had a bike, a chin-bar and a chair I guess it was coming to me. BUT 1 year I HAD access to a proper gym, but then I was just lazy and un-motivated due to my significant fall in size and strenghth. Wich lead to junkfood alcohol cigarettes and what not.
This week Ive been doing  80kilo deadlift, struggling with 95kilo squat and 65kilo benchpress. So it is a disaster. But Im getting there. I go to the gym 2days then 1day rest then 3days gym 1day rest and so on. Chest, back, arms, shoulders, legs... My macros isn?t either what they should be, bu I do not think too much about that yet, now Im just making sure I have alot of protein and pretty much carbs and some nice fat. But really, I dont count how much of everything, go with the instinct Ive read alot about nutrition before so i feel ok in what to eat when and what not to. About training advices I need to get back in strength SOON, any tips of exercises?



And thanks for the info about peps, seems like most of it whereever you are, it comes from China. But ive found a great site, one from this forum, that seems really nice and correct, with great gear and nice prices. Just hoping that customs leave it alone


----------



## Asphyx (Nov 21, 2012)

CrazyTod said:


> yeah alot of places seem to say "USA MADE" I say prove it!
> I also think most are china made then its easy to say "usa made" just to boost sales atleats some prices I see so low... I call bullshit.
> 
> I have hard time to believe who to use.   I only used mt2 last year from cem (how i found this site recently because in google i put "cem peptides" and found this forum and another I joined that i didnt know about (im still new to forums and how this works but I have already learned soo much and see half my friends are dumbass's now HAHAH).
> ...



But isn?t peps legal in the states? in my ears that should mean more quality shit? HGH here runs from $3/i.u to $6.. And then you have no idea of how many times they?ve thawed it or if it is HGH even.. hats why Im looking overseas..


----------



## Asphyx (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey one question... I thought that CJC1295 w/o DAC was the same thing as Mod Grf (1-29)..
But according to Labpe there is a difference in one or two (dont remember) molecules.. So what is the noticable difference?


----------



## stan22 (Nov 21, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## slyonepunch (Nov 22, 2012)

You seem to put the emphasis on the major lifts (power lifting) Let me know what kind of split you?re following right now, how much reps/sets and also how long a rest you get between your sets. Strength will be back faster if you don?t train for hypertrophy... 
Get your 10 posts and pm me, will look at it closely and put you back on track asap!
Take care bro.


----------



## Asphyx (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks sly, got 2 posts more so ill stir the threads up in the anabolic section i think


----------



## slyonepunch (Nov 23, 2012)

Go for it dude, good luck.


----------



## Cork (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome to IML forums!  You'll find some great info here.

Make sure to support the sponsors.  Check out Orbit Nutrition for some great deals on Bodybuilding Supplements.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

